
Why Startup Timing Is Everything - anastalaz
https://www.nfx.com/post/why-startup-timing-is-everything
======
sharemywin
One more thing is probably that big companies have to not really see it as an
opportunity as well. iphone and android weren't startups.

portals were the rage when google took off.

